# Self Portrait



## cosmonaut

I went out last night and took three gigs worth of pictures. I was just playing around here. Here I am down town on Broad Street.
Cosmo


----------



## Big Mike

Nice shot...all it needs is a light trail from a passing car.


----------



## LaFoto

Hey. Nice to meet you, Cosmo!! 
And you are planning to come over to Germany in May 2008, too, aren't you?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

I like it without the light trail.  It looks desolate and calm.  This makes me miss night walks and towns that have benches.

19


----------



## cosmonaut

LaFoto said:


> Hey. Nice to meet you, Cosmo!!
> And you are planning to come over to Germany in May 2008, too, aren't you?


 
  I only wish, Germany looks like a very beautiful place. 
                                   Cosmo


----------



## LaFoto

Well, most people only know the south. Bavaria, Oktoberfest, the Alps, women in Dirndl, checked table cloths ... the north is quite different. But we have much to show, too!

And beers of all kinds, as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

Dirndl!  Would that be the namesake of the dirndl skirt?  

See how limited my knowledge is?  I only share it because its meagerness is laughable.

But why do people know of women in Dirndl?  Are they very beautiful?

38


----------



## LaFoto

Many people seem to think so.
Just a quick look at Google-Images-"Dirndl" brought up this thread, for example: 

http://www.wolffvonrechenberg.de/wp-content/images/dirndl.jpg

And now guess why men might like women in dirndl 

And the image of German women in dirndl has been portrayed all over the world for a long time.


----------

